# HELP my dog has been stung by a wasp



## EmmaAndSummer (9 July 2009)

she wont stop licking the wound on her leg

i have put vinegar on but she wont stop licking is there anything to be worried about


----------



## Booboos (9 July 2009)

You should only be worried if she is having an allergic reaction, i.e. swelling, skin becoming inflammed, etc. Otherwise wasp stings are not a big deal.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 July 2009)

Most dogs doesn't get any life-threatening allergic shock by wasp or bee stings, as far as I know and if they do get it, it doesn't happen hours later, so you should already know if you needed to be worried about that by now. 

If you have checked so that all of the wasp is gone, maybe you should consider putting a head-cone/Elizabethan collar on her (or something else/similar so she can't access the bite). As with us humans, although we're sometimes just "dying" to scratch an itchy spot, that can be the worst thing to do because often that only irritates the skin/bite even more.  
Although if she is just licking her legs in general and not focusing on the area around the bite, that in itself can work as pain-relief for dogs. 

Fingers crossed that she's better soon.


----------



## Happy Horse (9 July 2009)

Gillie got stung in the mouth last week and I rang the vet in a panic!  She told us to just keep a close eye on him for a couple of hours and said we could give him a Piriton tablet (but we didn't have any so I didn't!)  He was absolutely fine a few hours later.


----------



## EmmaAndSummer (9 July 2009)

panic is over! she stopped licking after about 30 mins... and the limp has now gone and shes totally fine... was mostly worried because she tried to lick it off her leg  and had to keep checking on her tongue every few mins to make sure nothing swelled up but glad shes back to normal and have a dog with a vinegar smelling leg... going to give her a bath now haha


----------

